

The Coca-Cola Wars: Can anybody really tell the difference? - akg_67
http://daily.jstor.org/the-coca-cola-wars-can-anybody-really-tell-the-difference

======
michaelpinto
By the way there is a huge tech connection to this story:

The man behind the Pepsi challenge was John Sculley, who while he is know for
firing Steve Jobs also came up with a few amazing products like the Mac II,
HyperCard and making CD-ROMs a standard addition to a PC.

------
ant6n
I feel like setting up a double blind cola-vs-pepsi test now. I don't like
Pepsi, but maybe that's just being irrational.

